# I want my posts



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Is it possible to get every post I've ever made here.

I can't seem to do it without multiple searches and even then I can't figure it out.

I'm not going to get into a lengthy discussion why...just because I want to. 

Mike


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure how far back it goes, but there is a view my posts in the quicklinks tab.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Is it possible to get every post I've ever made here.
> 
> I can't seem to do it without multiple searches and even then I can't figure it out.
> 
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7018740


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dave29 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7018740


I don't know what you were tying to do with that but there were "No Matches". :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Are you taking your ball and going home?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The easiest way, especially since you started this thread... is to find any post by you (like the first one in this thread) and click your name.

Then click the "Statistics" tab. You will then see all kinds of stuff, including links to all posts and all threads started by you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

He's writing his memoirs....everyone will be mentioned I'm sure.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Is it possible to get every post I've ever made here [...]


Does this work?

http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7019115

If not, it may be because searche URL's aren't "portable"?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

matt1124 said:


> Not sure how far back it goes, but there is a view my posts in the quicklinks tab.


It only shows the last 300 posts ... and then only the first couple of lines of each post.

I don't believe there is a way of downloading all of the post content one has ever posted. You can do that with PMs but I see no option for posts.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Does this work?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7019115
> 
> If not, it may be because searche URL's aren't "portable"?


It doesn't but searches only give me 300 posts. You have little control as to when the start from and you can't pick up from what the latest date is.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> It doesn't but searches only give me 300 posts. You have little control as to when the start from and you can't pick up from what the latest date is.


If you can use a keyword, "Advanced" search gives you a teeney bit of control over dates. E.g., I've got over 12k posts and the search pictured below found a post of mine dating back to 3/07. Note that I asked for the results to be displayed as "posts".


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> If you can use a keyword, "Advanced" search gives you a teeney bit of control over dates. E.g., I've got over 12k posts and the search pictured below found a post of mine dating back to 3/07. Note that I asked for the results to be displayed as "posts".


That may work, but would be very time consuming. I've just found out that is isn't porssible to do it and get a chronologial listing from begining to end. :shrug:

Thanks for trying.

Mike


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> It only shows the last 300 posts ... and then only the first couple of lines of each post.
> 
> I don't believe there is a way of downloading all of the post content one has ever posted. You can do that with PMs but I see no option for posts.


Only because I am curious...is it limited to the last 300 posts for every user or can moderators go back further?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Only because I am curious...is it limited to the last 300 posts for every user or can moderators go back further?


My search results are max 300 posts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I just checked mine, and 300 posts for me too. I guess I never tried to see ALL of my posts to find that it was not as easy as I thought.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My question is ... "why?"


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I'm not going to get into a lengthy discussion why...just because I want to.
> 
> Mike


Can we make it a short discussion then?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I kept notes on some useful info and post links, and I lost them. I want to replicate it and maybe update with stuff I missed.

That's all your gettin' 



Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And as you have requested the thread be closed (via reported post) we'll leave that answer as good enough!


----------

